
Building Spam-Free Contact Forms Without Captchas - rebekah-aimee
http://nfriedly.com/techblog/2009/11/how-to-build-a-spam-free-contact-forms-without-captchas/
======
pedalpete
Though I know these tricks worked 10 years ago, I'd be surprised if spammers
tools hadn't gotten smarter. As you can't live in a css/javascript free world
anymore, I would assume the bots are loading in a browser, doing a
document.ready, then going about there business, but I could be wrong.

